# Looking for Partners for Internet Business



## megabuff (Oct 2, 2010)

If you can operate a computer and surf the net (I guess if your reading this you must LOL) then maybe we could use you to help run a website that sells a range of Nutritional supplements at discount prices. 

Please message me if you are interested.

Regards 

Kev


----------



## megabuff (Oct 2, 2010)

thuyduyanh said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> I am in Vietnam and distributing the nutitional supplements also. Pls tell me more about your products in case we can cooperate.


Hi There thuyduyanh
you can read all about it at max-vitality.com


----------



## rimi (Aug 22, 2013)

If you want to promote your products online then you need to contact with Internet marketing service provider agency. In that case I would like to suggest you a agency based in Australia named OnlineCentric . I have working experience with them. Really they provide excellent internet marketing service at very reasonable cost. Contact to them .They will help you and increase your products sales online. 

Office location :
Suite 4 / Level 4 / 450 
St Kilda Road, Melbourne Victoria, Australia 3004


----------

